# Contractor, owner feud over hidden cash



## ToolGuy (Dec 16, 2007)

I once found an Indian head penny under a window sill and the home owner said I can keep it. I still have that with my minimalist coin collection. However, I think it would be a different story if it was worth up to a half million dollars. Follow the link below.  

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071213/ap_on_fe_st/odd_house_hidden_money


----------



## travelover (Dec 16, 2007)

ToolGuy said:


> I once found an Indian head penny under a window sill and the home owner said I can keep it. I still have that with my minimalist coin collection. However, I think it would be a different story if it was worth up to a half million dollars. Follow the link below.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071213/ap_on_fe_st/odd_house_hidden_money



I believe it used to be a custom to hide coins in the construction of a home bearing the date of construction. I found a 1942 penny in my former 1942 home hidden under some trim.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually, I realized that some time later when the job was almost finished. I think if I'd thought of it at the time I would have left it there, but I wasn't about to take the window apart to put it back. But if there's a next time, I'll know.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 18, 2007)

Well....I will never tell. 
It seams to me the rightful owners may be the kin folk of the fella who left the cash.
It had his name on it and it sure would be funny for neither one of the money grubbers to get it.
And hopefully the family of this thrifty gent is already well off...and gives it to charity. 

We all need it...but money is not your friend.


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't get it.... The money belongs to the owner of the house since they paid for it along with all the attachments. There is no argument in my book. It was nice that the owner offered a "finders fee" but even that wasn't necessary. It's ourageous that someone would think that if they "found" something on someone elses property, that it would be theirs. 

It's like me going over to my friend's home and finding a $100 bill behind the sofa and claiming it is mine-- or at least partly mine....


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 19, 2007)

CraigFL said:


> I don't get it.... The money belongs to the owner of the house since they paid for it along with all the attachments. There is no argument in my book. It was nice that the owner offered a "finders fee" but even that wasn't necessary. It's ourageous that someone would think that if they "found" something on someone elses property, that it would be theirs.
> 
> It's like me going over to my friend's home and finding a $100 bill behind the sofa and claiming it is mine-- or at least partly mine....



Simple, elegant, logical. There's no arguing with that.


----------

